
Minecraft.net is down because of what I believe is an attack - joshuacc
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1360135433/minecraft-net-is-down-because-of-what-i-believe-is-an
======
jcsalterego
Well, also: [http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1360555436/on-second-thought-
pe...](http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1360555436/on-second-thought-perhaps-its-
not-an-attack)

~~~
citricsquid
I laughed that he included my name as someone who helped him, I did nothing.

~~~
wlievens
Could you elaborate on that? Is it someone else with the same nick?

------
silvertab
So it was not an attack, but now it is one? ( see:
<http://twitter.com/notch/status/27984231275> That was posted 30 minutes ago)

~~~
citricsquid
No, they're both attacks. The original we thought was an attack, then we
thought it wasn't, then we found out it was.

~~~
silvertab
Thanks for clarifying...I wasn't sure if it was 2 attacks, which makes more
sense, or just a random downtime and THEN a real attack...

------
cookiecaper
Were people able to play during this outage? My understanding is that you must
log in to notch's servers to play and I find that really asinine. I am not
exactly clear on the point, however, because he claims that there is "no DRM",
but obviously requiring approval from his server is a pretty draconian form of
DRM in effect, whether he is actively deploying DRM-like functionality at the
time or not.

~~~
Palomides
you can play single-player and on non-authenticated multi-player servers
without the central authentication server being up.

~~~
cookiecaper
What's the difference between an authenticated and non-authenticated
multiplayer server?

~~~
count
One requires authentication from Notches sever.

~~~
cookiecaper
Uh, right, but why would you run an authenticated v. non-authenticated server?
Just to prevent pirates from connecting to your server because you support
notch? Is it like Battlefield or those other games with ranked v. non-ranked
where ranked offers persistent stats? I am curious if there is any benefit in
running an authenticated server other than moral support for appearing on
notch's list of approved players.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Because it offers a centralised way of nuking players off your server. And if
they want to play again, a new copy of the game is 15 dollars more expensive
than refreshing your IP address.

------
chegra
Back up <http://twitter.com/notch/statuses/27965813137>

------
Empedocles99
I'm wondering if the publicity of personal fortunes being made inspired a
ransomed attack?

------
ropable
The comments thread on that announcement is really quite funny: "Hit them with
some Chicken Freestyle".

